# Screen-printed Transfers Pricing Calculator



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Hello All!

I know there's a calculator from Stahls out there that calculates the yoru overhead cost and pricing for heat transfer vinyl. Does anyone know of one that is similar that can help me calculate the cost for Screen-=Printed Transfers? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## collegiatecustom (Apr 19, 2018)

What all needs to be factored in? Could you make a spreadsheet that adds up your costs per unit (variable costs), including estimated labor costs. For example, add the shirt price and transfer price together to get materials cost. Then, figure how many presses you do per hour, and what the hourly wage you pay is. 

If you can do 45 presses per hour, and have 60 shirts to print front and back, it will take 2 hours and 40 minutes. If you pay $10 an hour, thats $24, or $0.40 per shirt. Add that to the materials cost, and you should have a pretty good idea of cost per shirt.


----------

